
How to Spot Toxic Software Jobs from Their Descriptions - PretzelFisch
https://medium.com/swlh/how-to-spot-toxic-software-jobs-from-their-descriptions-c53cf224417f
======
chadcmulligan
I saw one recently with "regular push up competitions" for a C++ software
developer. I was very tempted to apply just to see what was going on there,
but figured it would keep me awake nights.

------
non-entity
> A clear, concise summary of what you would be doing in this job without
> excessive use of buzz words

Sadly I almost never see this from job postings.

------
thdc
I'd like to believe a lot of job descriptions end up copying each others
formats, so how could we differentiate between those that are copying toxic
jobs' descriptions and those that actually are toxic jobs?

Unless we're putting them in the same category.

------
karmakaze
> Who desires to refactor someone else’s bad code?

Sounds great, where do I sign up? Can I also improve the run space/time?

